# Wicked Witch of the West Horror Icon



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.horror-movies.ca/horror_18895.html

As a fan of Halloween and horror movies, but first and foremost Oz, this little article does me PROUD!! And honestly, a little embarrassed I hadn't considered it before. I was never scared of the witch or the monkeys, but their scenes were suspenseful and to this day, my heartbeat still quickens. 

Was feeling a little melancholy today and this really made me smile. 

And darn it, I'm just miffed the biggest fabric store in the city isn't carrying the Wizard of Oz Halloween fabric. GR. But my OEJ will be home soon and a'halloweening we will go!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck in your hunt, Sharon! Most pleased to see ya around.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Girlie!!!

Been super busy with my blog, but have to take a little time off for Halloween. There's been a few things I've seen this year, oh that's cute, but nothing has really grabbed me yet. Just the fabric and new Wizard of Oz Halloween dolls!! daaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey, I was just thinking of you the other day, wondering where you'd been, when I carved my WWofW inspired jack o'lantern. It's impossible to find a stencil of her online so I created my own.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

THAT'S SO COOL!!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i have a wicked witch of the west pumpkin pattern.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

She is my favorite witch of all times. The actress did a fabulous job with her. I also appreciate the simplicity of the costume and makeup, her face was mostly green and a little black to her eyebrows but that is about it. I need to keep that in mind when I do my witch face, I try so hard to create shadows and lines but it typically looks like crap. Love, love, love the wicked witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree, the WWW is one of the greatest Hollywood icons. Margaret Hamilton was awesome as both Miss Gulch and the WWW. 
BTW, all of the actors who appeared in the Wizard of Oz are now dead except for a few Munchkins and some Flying Monkeys. Hmmm...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Succub'Oz said:


> THAT'S SO COOL!!!!!!! Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i have a wicked witch of the west pumpkin pattern.


Thanks! Where did you manage to find one?!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Darned if I remember where I got it. I think someone sent it to me. I have all the main characters except Glilnda and the Wizard. Drop me an email and I'll send it. Once I find it again. Have to hunt. 

There's four Munchkins left of the 124 little people and one avoids the public. One flying monkey I'm aware of and he's been in poor health the last couple of years and I think three child Munchkins. They had six normal sized little girls to fill in some gaps. Three of the Munchkins will be at the Indiana Oz fest this weekend.


----------

